# Stainless SP-01?



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Lately I've been considering purchasing a CZ pistol and as with most people new to CZ I am trying to decide which one I would like best. I really like the regular CZ75 SP-01 or Tactical but I would really like to have one in stainless. Do they make such a pistol?


----------



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

I contacted cz-usa a while back (maybe last year some time) and at the time they said they had no plans for one. 
You can contact them on there website, hopefully they changed their minds =)


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Thank's for your input. I guess my choice is between a CZ 75B in stainless or a CZ 75 SP01 in black polycoat. I really like the stainless since I already have quite a few black guns.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Both are very good pistols. I don't think you will be disapointed in a CZ 75B. Just think it will be nice and shiney. Plus if the SP01 comes out in stainless later on you can buy a second pistol. Man just can't have to many. Enjoy it and good luck TX.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Shoot NIB or not?*

While at the gun range last Friday (The Bullet Trap, Plano,Tx) I ordered a CZ 75 Satin nickel. It should arrive at the end of this week. I can't wait to fondle and shoot it! I paid $459.00 which seems to be a fair price since it's only about $18.00 higher than Bud's Gun Shop after extra fees (FFL, Shipping and 3% credit card charge).
Since I will be at the range when I pick it up, it will be very tempting to just shoot it right out of the box. Will the CZ be ok to shoot without a good cleaning or maybe even a slightly oily rag down the bore. Shot my MP compact right out of the box and didn't seem to hurt it.


----------



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry i didn't reply sooner.
How does it shoot?
I regretted not cleaning my sig 220 when I bought it, cause it can give you a bad first impression of the gun if it is caked with cosmoline.
I don't think it is a good idea to run oil down the bore before shooting, supposed to build up pressure when firing, not good.
Anyways that was probably too late.
Congarts on your new gun


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Range results.*

220GSR Quote;
sorry i didn't reply sooner.
How does it shoot?
I regretted not cleaning my sig 220 when I bought it, cause it can give you a bad first impression of the gun if it is caked with cosmoline.
I don't think it is a good idea to run oil down the bore before shooting, supposed to build up pressure when firing, not good.
Anyways that was probably too late.
Congarts on your new gun

----------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks. The guys at the gun range wiped it down pretty good and got the factory goop off. I checked the bore and it wasn't bad at all so I shot it that day. The results were excellent. I had a little shoot out with my S & W, M & P 40 caliber and my new CZ with me being the only shooter to make it fair. My M & P is a very accurate pistol but as the link to a picture below shows (sorry I couldn't insert picture, I'll work on mastering that feat soon) the CZ more than held it's own even though I was much more familiar with my M & P. I was firing standing with a two hand grip at a little over fifty feet. The CZ trigger was pretty stiff in comparison but I'm sure it will smooth out with use and some dry firing. Nice pistol! I think it will be a winner after I have a gunsmith lighten up the trigger a bit.

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l52/TxPhantom_2006/?action=view&current=MP40CZ75BWithTarget002.jpg


----------



## 220GSR (Jul 23, 2007)

That's some pretty damn good groups to me. Looks like the CZ won.


----------



## scotch (Dec 3, 2007)

Dang fine grouping on the CZ.

New to the forums here and a proud owner of a CZ 75B. Didn't know much about firearms until I expressed an interest to a buddy who was a fan. He urged me to save my cash and get a 75B and I think it is one of the best decisions I ever made !!!!


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

CZs have a well deserved reputation for being accurate pistols. Just imagine the groups you might have had using a rest!


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

*CZ at range*

I've had a bunch of fun at the local range with a CZ 85 combat. it's quite accurate. I live just south of Nasa. I got to talking to two Russians who had just gotten a Glock model 19. After looking at my target they wanted to shoot my 85, We traded guns for a bit. when they left the range they were talking about trading in the glock and getting a CZ 85 combat.
don't you just love it when a plan comes together?
Pat


----------

